# what my life is like



## eggg1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey everyone im going to tell you what my life is like. you know my like is not perfect and im 16 and i don't have a car which really frusterates me when teenagers at my school honk there horns taking their girlfriends out on dates ect. you know i have something that they don't which is a family that love's me and my martial arts which i cannot live without. you know i really do not like teenager's that say inapropreate words or do nasty things in front of their friends. im not like them im very polite and mannerly and im not a huge texter. you know i take things really serious and i have no sense of humor but i have gained it from martial arts. you know im not perfect and i just want to get out of school and move on with my life.


----------



## Narges (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey egg,
It's great that you're polite and that you take life seriously and I  know exactly what you're saying when you talk about your family and the  martial arts, but trust me, a bit of humor is okay!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2010)

Egg laughter is the key to a successful life, we all need to have fun now and then. Take it from a old dog it is easy to be serious but it is hard to have fun. Have fun enjoy life and school because one day your life will be filled with to much serious stuff to have any real fun.


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 24, 2010)

Eggg, I heartily recommend a steady diet of watching Monty Python videos. Start with "Monty Python and the Holy Grail". Or the nearest Japanese equivalent if there is one. One needs a sense of humour to get through life with any degree of sanity. For something a little more subtle, try reading P.G. Wodehouse.

"Do not take life too seriously. You will never get out of it alive."  ~Elbert Hubbard

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't sweat people that don't have manners or aren't polite.  Nothing says you gotta hang out with them.  As you get older, you'll still see people like that.  It isn't just a teenager thing.

Learn to laugh!  Life will throw a crap at you.  If you can't laugh at the majority of it, you will wind up a nut case.  There is a saying that "laughter is the best medicine."  There's a lot of truth in it.  Also, for myself and people I know, some of the best things in life come from finding another person that you can share laughs and gets your own quirky sense of humor.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Egg it seems to me that you are on the right path. Keep on being yourself--I know it's a cliche, but in time I have learned that it is so true!

I wouldn't worry about not having a car, they are a pain in the patootie to maintain. If you are lucky enough to live close enough to bicycle to most of the things you want to do, you will be healthier and live longer than us fat old people with cars.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 24, 2010)

i have gotten  a sense of humor ever since taking martial arts and my instructor is funny  and my school teachers are funny. i don't really even want a car yet because once im 18 years old i will have already learned through life expirence because im already ahead of my peers in school. all they do is get on facebook or myspace i do other things like go on walks, play video games, and exercise and train. you know i think technology is getting worse you know i don't get on here constantly but every few hours if i have an idea.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 24, 2010)

In 20 years you will realize that none of it matters. The largest regrets you will have will be for the things you were too scared to do and for the things you did only because you wanted to fit in.


----------



## billc (Dec 24, 2010)

study hard in school and it will pay off.  There are a lot of great things to do when you become an adult and there are some, like training in some martial arts, in the countries of origin, that require a good deal of cash.  A good, and satisfying, job help make that possible.  Also, studying and getting good grades and getting a good job is a great thing when you have a family.  Money doesn't by happiness but it sure does take care of the incidentals.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Over here very few teenagers have cars, you can't take your driving test until you are seventeen and insurance is very expensive for young people. I don't think we use cars nearly as much as Americans do!


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 29, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> all they do is get on facebook or myspace i do other things like go on walks, play video games, and exercise and train.


 
Sweet. They'll have to kiss your posterior when you end up being their boss. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

